# why are Gsd messy drinkers..



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

Hi All, Is it me are all Gsd messy drinkers. I have 2 in my house and after drinking they have a puddle like I can't even believe.. I've had many other breeds and they were not that messy. It's as if they just hold the water in their mouth and spit it out lol it just drives me crazy :crazy: stepping in the puddles 6-8 times a day. I just wanted to know if I was the only who goes through this or is it just a Gs thing and I have to put up or shut up b/c I love them to bits lol...


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Mine isn't like that in the house, but she just discovered large puddles and likes playing in that:crazy:


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

Oh no lol my kids always say mommy someone did pee pee and I'm like no they just had water lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

My two females are messy drinkers, my male is not, he laps water quietly and doesn't drop a drip or carry it off as he leaves the bucket.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

BellaLuna said:


> Oh no lol my kids always say mommy someone did pee pee and I'm like no they just had water lol
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


They have mats you can get to put under the bowl, but I'm not sure if that would work for you. My cat plays in the water and if there is any on the floor, its him.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

Molly is a slob - so unlady-like. I had to put a mat under her water dish, when our floor is wet it is slippery. Our previous dog a GSD mix, was so neat. I never thought I'd have this problem.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I do think they carry water, like they do there food and lay it down. They are awful drinkers. I don't let them have water in the house for the most part, their buckets are outside.


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

Oh good so I'm not alone, I will try the mat and limit their drinking indoors and have a bucket outside. Thank you all for the tips

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

I'm in a hard place...
Lara's a slob, water everywhere. But every mat or rug that touches the floor gets dragged off and carried around like its a toy


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

mego said:


> I'm in a hard place...
> Lara's a slob, water everywhere. But every mat or rug that touches the floor gets dragged off and carried around like its a toy


Oh yes I know that well  but that's only b/c she in the puppy stage right? How old is Lara?


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

I used to tease Diesel and when she would walk away from the water dish I would tell her " Umm you forgot to close your mouth again!" lol she was such a slob, my new GSD isnt too bad, although she loves to play in her water dish and dig it out everywhere so its just as bad if not worse lol


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Fiona is the messiest drinker. I have water puddles all over the kitchen and dining room. Nice to step in with my socks.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

Cheyanna said:


> Fiona is the messiest drinker. I have water puddles all over the kitchen and dining room. Nice to step in with my socks.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


That's way worse lol


----------



## AngelaA6 (Jan 20, 2013)

Gunther is a slob when it comes to drinking haha. We have puddles in the kitchen and we're constantly having to wipe up after him.


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

BellaLuna said:


> Oh yes I know that well  but that's only b/c she in the puppy stage right? How old is Lara?


Definitely.
4 months old :rofl:


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

mego said:


> Definitely.
> 4 months old :rofl:


Don't bank on it getting any better. I am designing an indoor system that will look aesthetic and will carry away the spills/slobbers so that when PCH stops by with my first check, I can have it in the initial plans for my new house/kennel.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

BellaLuna said:


> Hi All, Is it me are all Gsd messy drinkers. I have 2 in my house and after drinking they have a puddle like I can't even believe.. I've had many other breeds and they were not that messy. It's as if they just hold the water in their mouth and spit it out lol it just drives me crazy :crazy: stepping in the puddles 6-8 times a day. I just wanted to know if I was the only who goes through this or is it just a Gs thing and I have to put up or shut up b/c I love them to bits lol...


As to the why: I think it is because the way their muzzles are built with loser jowls than some other breeds. My Malinois' lips were tighter and she never messed with water.


----------



## 3GSD92_00_12 (Mar 28, 2013)

Samething happens to me, Cheyanna, with Gypsy. It's really bad when she finishes drinking and the water dribbles off her muzzles, it makes her look like she got a mouth full of water and she is playing with it by letting it dribbles of her chin.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

it's a dog thing not a breed thing. i keep a towel on the floor
near his water and food bowls. when he drips i put my foot on 
top of the towel and follow the trail. my last GSD was taught to lick
his mouth over his bowl.


----------



## Discoetheque (Nov 2, 2011)

I have one of each. After Reba drinks, it literally looks like it rained over that portion of the room. Water all over the floor, all over the dogs' bed, and inside the crate. 
When Discoe drinks, I swear the water barely ripples. She manages to keep pretty much every drop INSIDE her mouth. Never any evidence that a drinking took place.


----------



## jourdan (Jul 30, 2012)

Avery is the messiest water drinker ever. We bought on of those buddy bowls (the ones that don't spill) for the car an noticed he was less messy with it. I think for him it's the smaller opening that forces him to keep his mouth closed more


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## welovegsd (Oct 4, 2013)

my two year old gsd Drake is the worst drinker! He drinks a lot of water and leaves a puddle and trail as he walks away from the bowl. My Elkhound is the opposite, no mess, just gently sips. Drake on the other hand is a mess! We always have towels on hand to wipe up the mess....is it in their breed? lol


----------

